# fattie piston?



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

1st, like to thank many of you on here, due largely to this forum I have gotten into smoking. At this time I only have a small Brinkman water smoker, but foresee that changing soon. Started about 6 months ago, but in the last month have done, 3 fatties, pork butt, beef ribs, pork ribs, stuffed tomatoes, doing peppers tonight, so thanks from me, and my household.
Now, on other smoking forums (SMF) have seen them discussing this fattie piston, have any of you tried them? do they work? and where do I get one? Thanks for any tips.


----------



## IN2DEAP2 (Feb 25, 2009)

If you do a search on SMF there are pictures of them,made with pvc pipe.Very inexpencive,,,I have not needed one and I have made quite a few FATTIES......Heart Dr.really like them,its their job security.......


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, I was kind of curious how they turned out after being made in one also. Since it appears they wouldn't wrap the same way


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I don't use one either. I think " cowgirl" over at SMF made the first one. She also has a blog/website of her own.

http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/


----------

